# Video - Alina Ibragimova - Menuhin School



## AnnieJ

Thought this might be of interest to members, especially anyone who has connections with the Menuhin School. 
Alina features in this video, made by the Foreign Office, which is part of a series of interviews with individuals who have come to the UK to pursue their careers. It particularly focuses on the UK as somewhere which enables people to express themselves freely.






Would be interested to hear how others think the UK compares with other countries when it comes to classical music teaching and expression.


----------



## Nadia

I like Ibragimova's playing very much,she is very young, 27 or so, but she can make some pieces of Ysaye that I always disliked sound great.


----------

